# iPad et synchro calendrier MobileMe



## MacJim (3 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour, 

Tout juste possesseur d'un iPad, je le configure pour la synchronisation de mon compte MobileMe. Mes mails, contacts... apparaissent bien sauf mon calendrier. C'est peut etre du au fait que j'utilise la version beta mais j'avais pourtant vu que la beta était compatible avec la version iOs de l'ipad. Ça vous est arrivé ?

Merci.


----------



## nikom (3 Septembre 2010)

même problème .... je cherche les causes....


----------



## Krstv (4 Septembre 2010)

Idem pour moi.

Cette "coïncidence" (on est trois à avoir le même problème) me fait dire que c'est peut-être  un problème de serveur de synchro de MobileMe lié à la beta...


----------



## phmon (4 Septembre 2010)

Pareil, j'ai un iPad depuis hier et tout les elements MobileMe se synchronisent correctement sauf les calendriers qui n'apparaissent pas du tout ... Je suis également en version beta sur le calendrier MobileMe ...


----------



## Krstv (4 Septembre 2010)

Y a eu beaucoup de ventes d'iPad hier ;-)


----------



## wayne (4 Septembre 2010)

Krstv a dit:


> Idem pour moi.
> 
> Cette "coïncidence" (on est trois à avoir le même problème) me fait dire que c'est peut-être  un problème de serveur de synchro de MobileMe lié à la beta...



Quatre !! Moi j'ai mon ipad depuis mi juin mais je ne vois plus mes calendriers ''Mac'' depuis que j'ai la version beta.

C'est la merde.
J'essaie de poser des questions a Apple mais je n'ai pas encore de reponse. 
Qqun a avancé sur le sujet?


----------



## Macadomia (5 Septembre 2010)

On se calme ! 

La solution :

1. Supprimer la synchro iCal dans MobileMe
2. Sur votre iPad, aller dans les Réglages > Mail, Contacts, Calendriers
3. Ajouter un compte
4. Choisir "Autre"
5. Ajouter un compte CalDAV
6. Entrer les données suivantes : 

Serveur: cal.me.com
Nom d'utilisateur: votre adresse MobileMe se terminant par me.com (par exemple, jeandupont@me.com)
Mot de Passe: Votre mot de passe MobileMe
Description: MobileMe
7. Choisir "Suivant"
8. Revenir dans le calendrier (la synchro peut prendre quelques minutes)

Merci qui ?


----------



## MacJim (5 Septembre 2010)

Merci beaucoup. Ça fonctionne.  

J'imagine que quand le calendrier aura perdu sa dénomination beta ou quand on passera a la 4.2 en novembre, la synchro du calendrier fonctionnera de façon normale. En attendant, j'ai bien mon calendrier qui se synchronise sur mon iPad. Super.


----------



## Macadomia (5 Septembre 2010)

MacJim a dit:


> J'imagine que quand le calendrier aura perdu sa dénomination beta ou quand on passera a la 4.2 en novembre, la synchro du calendrier fonctionnera de façon normale.



Apple avait précisé lors de la mise en place de la version beta qu'elle n'était pas compatible avec l'iPad puisque l'appareil était encore sous iOS 3.2 et qu'il fallait être en 4.0 minimum. Donc, vivement novembre et la 4.2


----------



## wayne (5 Septembre 2010)

Macadomia a dit:


> On se calme !
> 
> La solution :
> 
> ...



Pour ma part, ceci ne regle pas mes problèmes.
J'avais déjà fait cette manip (je l'ai quand même refaite pour voir mais ça m'a crée un second comte MobileMe et je garde les memes problèmes)

Je vais détailler un peu plus: 
  Depuis la version Beta de Mobile Me, les calendriers iCal n'apparaissent plus tous dans la fenêtre de synchro de iTunes. N'apparaissent que ceux qui sont sur le compte CALDAV MobileMe et le calendrier des anniversaires. Les abonnements, qui apparaissaient dans iTunes et qui se synchronisaient avec l'iPad, n'apparaissent plus. (C'est plus que gênant)
Par ailleurs, si, dans iCal sur l'iMac, je crée un calendrier "Sur mon Mac", il n'apparaitra pas dans iTunes, pas dans Mobile Me, et donc, pas de synchro.

Là, j'essaie auprès d'Apple d'obtenir des infos mais j'ai un silence radio, d'ou ma réaction agacée... "C'est de la merde" car je m'aperçois que pour retrouver un agenda complet, il va falloir attendre Novembre... peut-être... et que Apple n'avait pas alerté suffisamment sur ce problème en proposant la version Beta.
Je regrette donc de l'avoir prise et je pense que la retirer va générer plus de problème. Donc je ronge mon frein.


----------



## Mixbird (5 Septembre 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour l'astuce !!!
J'y ai passé pas mal de temps !

C'est toujours sympa de pouvoir compter sur d'autres Macusers...


----------



## marjomax (6 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Moi aussi j'apporte ma galère.

Depuis quelques jours (je crois que c'est depuis Itunes 10 !!) je n'ai plus de synchro avec mes calendriers.

J'ai un Iphone 3G en 4.0.2 (non jailbreak), Itunes 10, un macbook pro et la nouvelle version de calendrier sur MobileMe.

Dans Itunes les calendrier de mon Macbook n'apparaissent pas, sur mon Iphone il n'y a pas les calendriers que j'ai sur Mobile Me......

Là c'est vraiment le bazar complet....rien ne se synchronise en fait, alors que cela fonctionnait super bien avant ces mises à jour........

Comment faut-il faire ??

Merci d'avance.
Eric


----------



## papou84 (3 Octobre 2010)

merci Macadomia mais un message me dit "connexion impossible avec SSL et avec ou sans cela ne fonctionne pas, as tu la reponse, merci
papou

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h31 ----------




Macadomia a dit:


> On se calme !
> 
> La solution :
> 
> ...


merci Macadomia mais un message me dit "connexion impossible avec SSL et  avec ou sans cela ne fonctionne pas, as tu la reponse, merci
papou


----------



## Nicodeg (3 Octobre 2010)

Super!

J'avais évidemment le problème sur l'iPad puisque pas iOs 4 et ça marche.
Je sais aussi que dans mon iTunes ma configuration de synchronisation iCal, tout est décoché....

J'ai donc décoché également "calendrier" dans mon compte Mobile Me sur mon iPad et suivi la description pas à pas de Macadomia et ça fonctionne très bien.

J'aime bien la bêta, même avec ses bugs!

Heureusement que tu es là!

Par contre dan un autre forum, il passe outre le "ajouter un compte CALDAV" et  j'avais essayer avec "s'abonner à un calendrier" qui ne fonctionne pas.

Bon dimanche!


----------



## wayne (4 Octobre 2010)

Macadomia a dit:


> On se calme !
> 
> La solution :
> 
> ...



Pour le 1. il s'agit bien de décocher la synchro du iCal dans les préférences de synchro "MobileMe" ?
Quand je décoche, plus rien ne se synchronise de ce que j'entre dans iCal de mon Mac

Pour le 8. Il s'agit de ical sur l'iPad ? de mon coté il ne se passe rien.

Je lis qu'il faut décocher "calendrier" sur le compte MobileMe de l'iPad, mais sur le mien, j'ai :
1-un compte  prenom.nom@me.com (courrier, contact, Calendriers, Signets, Localiser...)
2-un compte MobileMe (calendrier) qui est le compte CalDav

Il s'agit bien de décocher le 1- ?
Si je le décoche, l'iPad me signale qu'il peut tout effacer et... j'ai peur...

Dans "Calendrier" de l'iPad, je n'ai qu'une liste de calendrier, sans savoir a quel compte ils appartiennent et je ne voudrais pas tout perdre. 

J'hésite a bouger quelque chose.

Que Faire ?


----------



## Nicodeg (5 Octobre 2010)

Il faut décocher le calendrier dans :

"1-un compte  prenom.nom@me.com (courrier, contact, Calendriers, Signets, Localiser...)"...sur l'iPad pas sur le Mac!

Moi j'ai choisi l'option de tout supprimer de l'iPad puisque cela se trouve sur mon Mac et surtout pour éviter d'avoir des doublons à la synchronisation d'après...

Ensuite, lorsque l'iPad est synchronisé avec l'autre "compte" (le Mobile Me CalDav)
un bouton "calendrier" apparaît avec dans le menu déroulant "calendrier"(=sur l'iPad) et "prenom.nom@me.com" et ses calendriers.

Si tout était effacé de l'iPad...pas de doublon!

Pour rappel, je décoche la case "Synchroniser les calendriers iCal dans l'onglet "Infos" lorsque mon iPad est connecté à mon Mac et iTunes.

---------- Post added at 20h26 ---------- Previous post was at 20h14 ----------

En espérant que ça aide...en attendant novembre!!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2010)

plus je lis des trucs sur mobile me et moins j ai envie de l acheter


----------



## Nicodeg (6 Octobre 2010)

@alan63
Pour ces problèmes, on était prévenus...
Cela est dû au fait que nous testons une bêta.

Franchement, j'en suis content et plus encore des améliorations faites par Apple depuis que je suis abonné.

Maintenant, il est clair que d'autres proposent ces services également...comme il est possible de surfer ou de travailler avec un....pc!!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2010)

Nicodeg a dit:


> @alan63
> Pour ces problèmes, on était prévenus...
> Cela est dû au fait que nous testons une bêta.
> 
> ...



j entends bien mais je n arrive toujours pas a cerner une reelle utilite a Mobile me
peut etre cela vient t il du fait que je n en ai pas besoin....tout betement


----------



## wayne (10 Octobre 2010)

Moi, après toutes ces manip, mon problème reste ENTIER. avant la version beta, la synchro permettait de voir les calendriers "Abonnements" sur l'iPad. Maintenant: c'est FINI. Et ça c'est les boules!! parce-que pour moi, ils sont indispensables et supprimer la version BETA, j'ai peur.

De plus, des défauts majeurs sont présents sur les applications natives APPLE de l'iPad

sur le Carnet d'adresse:
On ne peut pas dupliquer un contact (c'est pourtant souvent très pratique)
La recherche se fait sur trop peux de critères: impossible de faire une rcherche par n°, ou par ville, ou note, ou profession, ou... 
SCANDALEUX car ces fonctions sont sur les versions Mac

Sur l'agenda:
On ne peut pas dupliquer d rendez-vous
On ne peut pas créer de calendrier
On ne peut pas changer en rdv de calendrier
La recherche ?.... comme pour les contacts, recherche sur trop peu de critères. LAMENTABLE car ces fonctions sont sur les versions Mac

On ne va pas attendre d'être revenu sur son Mac pour faire, ces manip. 

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Pourquoi APPLE laisse-t-il tomber ces fonctionnalités si pratiques ?


----------



## imexcam (13 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai un iPad depuis deux jours, MobileMe ne se synchronise pas les calendriers et des vieux calendriers réapparaissent !!! Je suis en version beta sur MobileMe, et il possible de revenir à la version antérieur ?


----------



## wayne (19 Octobre 2010)

Que n'y avais-pas pensé plus tôt. 
En fait, pour les abonnements iCal, il ne se synchronisent pas avec mobile me sur l'ipad. Mais, il suffit de s'abonner depuis l'ipad. On vas sur le site du calendrier, les vacances scolaires, par exemple, ou Apple, et on clique. L'ipad propose d'''ajouter et c'est fait.

Donc tout baigne. 
J'ai même rétabli la synchro ''sur mon mac'' dans iTunes, en ne cochant que le calendrier ''anniversaires'', car c'est le seul moyen restant pour continuer a en disposer sur iPad. 

Bonne nuit a tous


----------



## bellague (20 Octobre 2010)

wayne a dit:


> Quatre !! Moi j'ai mon ipad depuis mi juin mais je ne vois plus mes calendriers ''Mac'' depuis que j'ai la version beta.
> 
> C'est la merde.
> J'essaie de poser des questions a Apple mais je n'ai pas encore de reponse.
> Qqun a avancé sur le sujet?


Pourquoi lorsqu'un produit ne marche pas dès la première fois, déclarer que c'est de la merde? J'ai eu le même problème avec la Beta, je l'ai supprimée et je ne passerai à la mise à jour que lorsque iOS4.2 sortira pour l'iPad. Ce sera mieux.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h43 ----------




alan63 a dit:


> plus je lis des trucs sur mobile me et moins j ai envie de l acheter


Et pourtant Mobile Me marche très bien chez moi, et ce sera encore mieux avec l'Apple TV...


----------

